# Bluebells



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I went for a walk today and the bluebells were glorious. Pictures taken on my Fire Phone:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful, Daphne.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely reminder of England.


----------



## carolanne (Jun 14, 2015)

In my childhood wild flowers were everywhere in the fields and woods. Whole fields of primroses or woods of bluebells. Now, unfortunately it is becoming quite rare, so I am delighted to see your photo.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

carolanne said:


> In my childhood wild flowers were everywhere in the fields and woods. Whole fields of primroses or woods of bluebells. Now, unfortunately it is becoming quite rare, so I am delighted to see your photo.


Glad you like it, carolanne. I will add a more recent photograph as the poppies are now blooming.


----------



## carolanne (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Daphne. A beautiful sight again. Is this a wild flower meadow which has been deliberately sown, as I have not seen such a field of poppies for about 60 years?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

carolanne said:


> Hi Daphne. A beautiful sight again. Is this a wild flower meadow which has been deliberately sown, as I have not seen such a field of poppies for about 60 years?


I think the field is actually planted with rapeseed but the poppies self-seed. The poppies have been particularly abundant here in Kent this year. The lavender fields will be blooming next.


----------



## carolanne (Jun 14, 2015)

Interested to see it's Kent, known as the Garden of England, I believe. Here in Devon, there are no such meadows, although it is a very beautiful, lush countryside with deep valleys,(coombes).


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

carolanne - As it happens it is time for the lavender to bloom here in Kent. I could even smell the scent in the air as I walked past the fields. But Devon is beautiful too.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Now _that_ is a lavender field. How vibrant!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Now _that_ is a lavender field. How vibrant!


Sometimes the poppies and lavender grow in adjacent fields and clash magnificently! I must get a photo of that next time I get the chance. But here's some more of the lavender.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Stunning, Daphne.


----------

